# Stop message related to deployment from coming up whenI log onto a W7 client



## Mr Davo (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I am seeing the message below every time that I start a Windows 7 Pro (32 bit) client computer on my domain -










This message is left over from an unsuccessful attempt to deploy Windows to the workstation. However importantly I am quite happy with the Windows 7 client the way that it is, and simply want to stop this message from coming up each time that I log into Windows.

If anybody has any suggestions on how I can stop this message from being presented they will be greatly appreciated.

Kind Regards,

Davo


----------



## Mr Davo (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I used the 'Startup' tab of msconfig to rid myself of this issue.

The exact entry in my case was 'Microsoft Windows Script Host', and the Command was 'C:\Windows\system32\wscript.ext "C:\MININT\Scripts\LiteTouch.wsf"

Whilst the original issue no longer comes up when I first logon I haven't discovered a way of removing the entry (responsible for the issue) from the list of Startup programs.

Kind Regards,

Davo


----------

